# Dogs learn in their sleep...



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

Dogs absolutely experience latent learning. It's why after training its recommended to put them up for 30 minutes or so to absorb what they just did.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Agree! I've seen it play out in many different situations, probably most frequently during FF.


----------

